

Show HN: Lettuce – Tinder(design) + Pandora(personalization) for food - ahitti
http://www.heylettuce.com/

======
rmxt
Maybe it's me... but based on the description in the submitted title, I was
thinking that this was going to be personalized suggestions for recipes,
cooking or dishes, and not for restaurants. The 'Pandora' notion of
recommending things based on genre/mood/flavor/style definitely cuts both ways
between food and restaurants which makes this seem cool, but I have to say I
wished this was for recipes/home cooking instead.

~~~
ahitti
Interesting! Right now we're focused on solving the "What's for lunch?"
problem and layering in suggesting great places to eat for groups of friends.
I can definitely see a time in the future where we support all types of
solutions for what to eat, including preparing meals at home. Which
incidentally is also my preference. Though that may be the bootstrapping
talking :)

------
calbear81
I understand the comparison to Tinder (swipe left / swipe right) but I was
kind of confused at first because it's not like the restaurant is also rating
you to find a two-way match. Good job on the execution none-the-less!

~~~
ahitti
Thanks! In the future we want to have the ability to add a pool of a dozen or
so friends so we can suggest plans for groups on the weekend based on each
user's swipes. So there will be matching in a sense.

